# Exit fee for Costa Rica!



## PClapham (Feb 16, 2008)

Continental just informed me that there is an exit fee of $27 per person on leaving Liberia, Costa Rica.  This seems really high-has anyone experienced this?
Thanks
Anita


----------



## Mimi39 (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, a departure tax is charged in many countries including Costa Rica.  Some places it is included in your airfare and sometimes it must be paid in cash when checking in at the airport.


----------



## JoeMid (Feb 17, 2008)

And if you use a credit card to pay it, you're charged as a cash advance!


----------



## TomL (Feb 19, 2008)

Just returned from New Zealand where there is a $25NZ per person exit fee.  Just made sure I kept $50 for my wife and I separated out from the rest of the vacation money.
TomL


----------



## Mitch and Jeff (Feb 20, 2008)

*Departure Fees payment*



JoeMid said:


> And if you use a credit card to pay it, you're charged as a cash advance!




It may be that if you pay at the airport, you are charged as a cash advance.  However, when we left from Liberia Airport on Feb 9, we prepaid the tax at the travel agent at the resort where we were staying, and it was charged to my credit card as a purchase, not a cash advance.  I can state this as true, as Citibank has already sent the statement with this charge listed.  We did pay an overall Foreign Transaction fee for all the purchases made, but it was chump change compared to what we purchased.

The departure tax was $28 US, and certain travel agents can issue the documentation, which also includes your Immigration and Customs documentation for $30US.


----------



## JoAnn (Feb 20, 2008)

The exit fee from Costa Rica 10 years ago was $20 pp, so it doesn't surprise me that it has gone up....what hasn't???


----------



## JoeMid (Feb 20, 2008)

Mitch and Jeff said:


> It may be that if you pay at the airport, you are charged as a cash advance.  However, when we left from Liberia Airport on Feb 9, we prepaid the tax at the travel agent at the resort where we were staying, and it was charged to my credit card as a purchase, not a cash advance.  I can state this as true, as Citibank has already sent the statement with this charge listed.  We did pay an overall Foreign Transaction fee for all the purchases made, but it was chump change compared to what we purchased.
> 
> The departure tax was $28 US, and certain travel agents can issue the documentation, which also includes your Immigration and Customs documentation for $30US.


Then you didn't pay the tax with a credit card you paid a travel agent to pay your tax.


----------



## Poobah (Feb 20, 2008)

*Departure Tax*

If you can prepay the departure tax with your travel agent or an agency associated with your resort. The Liberia airport is a zoo. We did nothing but wait in lines.:annoyed:  If you prepay that is one less (long ) line you will have to stand in.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 20, 2008)

so you have to pay to leave their country....nice!


----------



## SciTchr (Feb 20, 2008)

*Departure Tax*

We just returned from Costa Rica today.  The departure tax is $26. It has to be paid in cash or with VISA, which is charged as a cash advance. We went to the Liberia airport ahead of time (were dropping friends off there) and paid in advance. You also can pay it at a Bank of Costa Rica (BCR) in advance. The Liberia airport was so easy for us. No one was there. We were flying out of San Jose and had heard it could be crazy, so we wanted to have it done ahead of time.


----------



## Poobah (Feb 21, 2008)

*Liberia Airport*

We were flying on NWA and there were three or four other flights leaving just before us. The meyhem was not to be believed. Lines were literally 50-60 deep if not more. There was not enough room so the lines were intersecting and as a result people were getting in the wrong lines. There are three lines, one to pay your departure tax, one to check in with your air carrier, and one for immigration and security.

I would recommend that you check your departure time with the other airlines that fly to Liberia and judge accordingly.

When the NWA flight left there were no lines at all. 

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## patty5ia (Feb 22, 2008)

*san jose airport*

We just left Costa Rica from the San Jose airport two days ago.  You must pay the departure tax BEFORE you check in with the airline.  Yes, a separate line! The lines were not bad in San Jose and we got through fairly quickly at 7 am.


----------



## suzanne (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi Ruth, I can't wait for all the info and hopefully photos from your trip. Especially the Arenal Parasio Resort and surronding area.

We were told about the $26 fee by American Airlines when we got our tickets so were prepared to have to pay seperately. Most of the time its included in your ticket.

Sorry for my left handed typing, I fell last week and broke my right shoulder, and since I'm right-handed its a real pain besides the pain I am already in.

Suzanne


----------



## SciTchr (Feb 22, 2008)

*Costa Rica pics*

We have pictures of our Costa Rica trip (and other trips as well) posted at http://web.mac.com/rmrtwade
Look for the last 4 entries for our Costa Rica trip. We spent time in Alajuela (San Jose highlands), Tortuguero, Arenal and Playas del Coco on the Guanacaste coast. If anyone wants specific info or help, please PM me. I spent many hours in planning this trip and have learned alot. We liked it so much that we are returning next February.


----------



## suzanne (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you for sharing. Your photos are great. Since you were in  three areas we will be visiting are there any specific items that you recommend we bring with us? Those don't think I'll need but find out you do when you get there type things. 

Glad you had a great trip, I need my broke shoulder to heal fast, May is not that far off.

Suzanne


----------

